
Show HN: Open Source Quantum Circuit Simulator (Browser-Based) - wybiral
https://github.com/wybiral/quantum
======
cyborgx7
Is there something you would recommend as reading material to understand what
the notation means and how to implement something in it?

I study computer science and I've gotten through the classes that involved
non-deterministic algorithms, but I still have trouble understanding how
quantum computing would actually solve NP-hard problems in polynomial time,
just using non-determination of states. I was hoping this project was going to
be able to provide me with a more intuitive understanding.

~~~
wybiral
The real trick to them is that they don't just use non-determination of
states, but they can use interference.

Grover's algorithm is a good example [1]. Check our this implementation [2].
There's a gate named F7 that will flip the 5th bit if the first four are the
binary value 0111 (7). With those four input bits there are 16 possible input
states... But using Grover's Algorithm it's able to correctly guess the
required input to flip the 5th bit about 96% of the time. This is only using
the F7 gate three times.

If you double click on the F7 or the GROV gates at the top it'll show you
their implementation.

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Grover%27s_algorithm](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Grover%27s_algorithm)

[2]
[https://wybiral.github.io/quantum/?example=Grover%27s%20Algo...](https://wybiral.github.io/quantum/?example=Grover%27s%20Algorithm)

